# Brokerage Fees for temporary change in insurance policy



## JJ1982 (19 Apr 2008)

Hi there

My motor insurance is with Hibernian, i got this through Top Quote Direct last year. They offered the cheapest rate. However I have had trouble with my motor this year and have had to make temporary substituions with garage cars while mine was being fixed. Each time i organise this Top Quote have charged €30. I have paid 240 in brokerage fees for this year alone. 

Does anyone know an insurance company who do not have this kind of fee in place?


----------



## Ravima (19 Apr 2008)

*Re: Brokerage Fees for temporary change in insuarance policy*

FBD certainly do not, as long as there is a genuine reason for the subsitituirion and that you are not trading in cars.

As far as I know, hibernian if you deal directly do not either.


----------



## ailbhe (19 Apr 2008)

*Re: Brokerage Fees for temporary change in insuarance policy*

Most direct companies won't though their rates will be different to a brokers and they usually have a rule where they don't charge for anything under €20 but you don't get any return under €20. I work in a brokers and we do put a fee on for a permanant change of vehicle (half of the usual fee) but never for a temporary one. I would shop around at renewal and ask them if they charge for temp subs.

Also be aware that a lot of direct companies only allow 3 temp subs in the year before they get sticky and look for letters from the garage as to why you need a sub again (in my experience)


----------



## vandriver (20 Apr 2008)

Fbd allowed me 9 temporary subs in one year without a bother (or charges!)


----------



## JJ1982 (21 Apr 2008)

Thanks for replies everyone, i most certainly will go direct in future


----------



## ubiquitous (21 Apr 2008)

My broker (Glennons in Dublin) hasn't applied any such charges to me. Shop around & don't confine yourself to direct insurers.


----------



## ailbhe (21 Apr 2008)

JJ1982 said:


> Thanks for replies everyone, i most certainly will go direct in future


 
As I said above I work in a brokers and we don't charge for temp subs. You just need to ask the broker if they charge for temp subs.


----------



## z104 (22 Apr 2008)

I've made temporary and permanent changes to my car insurance over the years and have never been charged. If they did I would move insurance supplier/broker


----------



## Keek (22 Apr 2008)

Yeah mate, I know wiit Hibernian it's €15 a pop for Temp subs unless you been in a claim. Sounds like you had 2 subs.

If ya do 'em online, they are free! 

If you through a broker you will not have access to the online account, unless your broker has it's own website that will allow online changes, which is never!


----------



## Complainer (27 Apr 2008)

JJ1982 said:


> Hi there
> 
> My motor insurance is with Hibernian, i got this through Top Quote Direct last year. They offered the cheapest rate. However I have had trouble with my motor this year and have had to make temporary substituions with garage cars while mine was being fixed. Each time i organise this Top Quote have charged €30. I have paid 240 in brokerage fees for this year alone.
> 
> Does anyone know an insurance company who do not have this kind of fee in place?


Can you make the substitutions directly with Hibernian, rather than going through your broker?


----------



## JJ1982 (28 Apr 2008)

Complainer said:


> Can you make the substitutions directly with Hibernian, rather than going through your broker?


 

I actually never thought of that! Thanks for idea hopefully my banger will be fixed and I wont need to temp sub anymore!


----------



## JosephPat (2 May 2008)

my brokerage, Heavey Insurances Ltd. never charges for temporary changes.


----------



## peteb (2 May 2008)

Complainer said:


> Can you make the substitutions directly with Hibernian, rather than going through your broker?


 
No you will have a problem with that! While they may take it once it is not something they would accept on a regular basis, they may not even take it the first time! Leads to trouble with the broker.  Why dont you just mandate the policy to another broker who wont charge an admin fee for it.  I know we dont.


----------

